# 4G63 Swap



## Lewie94Passat (Jul 26, 2004)

I was wondering if anybody has ever tried a 4G swap into an Audi or VW. I know the turbo engines are plentiful and have a pretty good rep for being one of the most bulletproof 4 bangers ever made. So i was wondering if anybody has tried it. I'm interested in dropping one into an A4. Anybody?


----------



## DeiCyd3 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: 4G63 Swap (Lewie94Passat)*

i've owned a 92 talon TSi AWD, besides an oil change every week, they run strong.. just don't slip a belt.. heh would be cool to see one in a VW but, if i did that i would'nt be able to stop til the AWD was also in..








and to start, yea its gonna take ALOT of fabrication


----------



## Geoff Rood (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: 4G63 Swap (DeiCyd3)*

Well maybe nobody's ever done it because VAG makes one of the OTHER bulletproof four bangers ever known...








And it bolts right in.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 4G63 Swap (Lewie94Passat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lewie94Passat* »_I'm interested in dropping one into an A4. Anybody?









Sell the A4,buy a Mitsubishi....
Seriously THINK about what your asking?


----------



## Lewie94Passat (Jul 26, 2004)

Well i've owned several dsm's. I just like the styling of the A4 and the quattro awd system is a lot better as far as reliability goes. And yes, the 1.8 is a great engine, but as far as price/hp goes the 4G will get you way farther. $5000 on a 1.8 will yield what about 300hp? and $5000 on a 4G will yield 400's easily. I've done it before and so have many other people.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Lewie94Passat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lewie94Passat* »_Well i've owned several dsm's. I just like the styling of the A4 and the quattro awd system is a lot better as far as reliability goes. And yes, the 1.8 is a great engine, but as far as price/hp goes the 4G will get you way farther. $5000 on a 1.8 will yield what about 300hp? and $5000 on a 4G will yield 400's easily. I've done it before and so have many other people.

You have no idea what your talking about....There are 1.8T's out there making 500+Bhp on Just
1.Turbo manifold
2.Turbo
3. Downpipe
4. Injectors
5. Standalone
And that does not come near $5000US.Seriously...sell the Audi.


----------



## TomRitt (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*









well over 400 crank hp easily for well under 5k do some research..i beat up on dsm's all the time, sure there are some crazy ones but then u gotta put up with that crappy dsm transmission


----------



## 93vr (Mar 25, 2005)

*Re: (TomRitt)*

while your at it you could see if you could put a vr in a bubble back.......no but seriousely this would be a crazy swaps they managed to put a small block v8 in a mk2 jetta RWD.........you can do it like i always say anything can fit with modification....this one will need alot......you will need to do subframe, engine mount, fire wall modification...custon drive shafts cuton shift linkage .....harness and ecu will need modification.....if you know how to cut and weld and you have the money and resorses.....DO IT...


----------



## Lewie94Passat (Jul 26, 2004)

Wow you guys truly are dic|< heads. Anyways thanks for answering the question. I'll just keep the A4 stock and the 4G in the talon since none of you ****ers want to be of any help.


----------



## rallye driver (May 30, 2003)

there is a mk2 golf in brisbane australia with a 4g63 in it, try asking on http://www.vwwatercooled.org.au there is a guy there called crazygee who can tell you about it.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: 4G63 Swap (DeiCyd3)*

there was a guy in a reader's rides section of some mag with like 300 whp....and that was with a 4g63 never cracked open...206k miles btw so ii guess they are bullit proof
as a side note with good tuning a aba obd1 could live a long life under boost, and i bet the obd2 is the same way


----------



## Geoff Rood (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: 4G63 Swap (Dave926)*

It's not that we're ********* but we don't like to see our VW's and Audi's turned into frankensteins. I saw a Porsche 911 witha 4G63 in it once. Sure it's reliable and makes plenty of power, but it's not really a porsche anymore now is it.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: 4G63 Swap (Geoff Rood)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Geoff Rood* »_It's not that we're ********* but we don't like to see our VW's and Audi's turned into frankensteins. I saw a Porsche 911 witha 4G63 in it once. Sure it's reliable and makes plenty of power, but it's not really a porsche anymore now is it.

agreed...porsche's are true throughbreds in racing and endurance, thats why they have won so many Le Mans races in the past....lets think about the porsche 959 from the 80's, still one of the best supercars around, but unfortunately not in the US.
Think about this a porsche 911 turbo vs. a modfied DSM(say 400 crank hp) for a daily driver. Choice number one is better bc 
A: It was built lke that from the factory, so it would go 100k+ miles without an issue 
B; no crap a-- transmission, unless you got big bucks to spend C: one of the best AWD systems on the planet
C: Its a goddamn porsche, and id feel more comfortable driving one at 130 mph+ on the autobahn than a DSM, simply bc they are built to do that from the get go


----------

